# a few calls I finished recently



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

one is diamond wood, one is eucalyptus and the other is orange osage.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice.....awesome lookin calls!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, mighty fine looking.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Three nice calls there!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice calls........$'s?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking calls

i LOVE osage orange

didyou put a u.v proof sealer on it?

i only ask because osage will darken to near black from u.v rays over time

personaly i think the ageing adds to the character of the wood

i have made self bows from osage orange and never use a u.v sealer on it

once again very nice looking calls


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

The 2 on the left are for someone on another site and the orange one is up for sale, $20 shipped but it may be sold.

I use CA to finish 95% of my calls.

Thanks for looking,

Ron


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great look. Nice work!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking calls !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome job on those calls !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A+


----------

